#  Erste Hilfe >   Sehnen/Bänder verletzt? >

## 94juu

Hallo
Ich habe gestern Abend mit Schwung eine Autotür auf die Hand gekriegt.. Schwer getroffen hat es den 3.+4. Finger, sie wurden sofort blau, ziemlich angeschwollen und schmerzen am meisten. Ich wurde ins Krankenhaus gebracht und da es schon spät nachts war wurde ich aufgefordert heute wieder zu kommen um die Röntgenaufnahme zu machen. Ich bin dann heure hin und laut meinem Röntgenbild ist nichts gebrochen doch die Finger sind so sehr angeschwollen dass man laut den Ärzten nicht erkennen kann ob Sehnen oder Bänder betroffen sind, ich solle Freitag wieder kommen. Ich war darüber etwas verärgert da ich große Schmerzen habe und meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr ernst genommen wurde.

----------


## josie

Hallo 94juu!
Was ist jetzt deine Frage?

----------


## 94juu

Kann es sein dass meine Bänder gerissen sind und können Sie mir sagen was ich gegn die Schmerzen machen kann?

----------


## josie

Hallo 94juu!
Ob die Bänder gerissen sind kann man nicht sagen, da müßte schon ein MRT der Hand erfolgen, das sieht man auch im Röntgen nicht. 
Ich würde morgen zum niedergelassenen Orthopäden gehen, hast Du das Rö-Bild mitbekommen?
Die Hand fleißig kühlen, nicht nach unten hängen lassen sondern in Brusthöhe halten, sonst schwillt die Hand noch mehr an.
Schmerzmittel wird dir sicher der beh. Arzt morgen verschreiben, vermutlich ein Entzündungshemmer wie z.B. Ibuprofen, Voltaren o.ä.
Gute Besserung!

----------

